# Bow Safety Chain



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Easy peazy... galvanized chain that exceeds the total weight of your entire rig (boat, motor, trailer, and all the "stuff" your boat actually has in it - fuel, ice, batteries) - you know, the actual weight those two chains might have to keep you connected to in an emergency... and don't forget the hooks on the end of each chain.

Chain is rated by proof coil in pounds so you can easily see what size chain is needed - then you'll want enough of it so that there's a nice belly under the chain when you're hooked up and running... while still having at least a two inch clearance above the roadway...

Lots of trailers are built and sold with the cheapest weakest hardware possible so don't go by what you're replacing (another of those "ask me how I know" deals...) - make sure you're squared away for that one incident where everything goes sideways and you want your boat to stay on that trailer while all the other bad stuff is happening...


----------



## finbully (Jan 26, 2013)

Don't forget to cross the chains either. When crossed, the trailer tongue will be cradled in them if it becomes disconnected giving you a chance to lessen damage and hazard to those behind you. Uncrossed, the tongue will dig into the road and create havoc.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 14, 2016)

All great feedback. Thank you!

I updated the title and my post since they were confusing. I meant to ask about what I should use for the bow safety chain between my skiff bow eye and trailer.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I have stainless chain with a stainless clevis and threaded chain link to the bow eye. The chain is through a piece of clear tubing around the winch post so it’s quiet and not wearing on the post. 
I have coiled nylon coated cable with clips for my trailer safety chains


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I have stainless chain with a stainless clevis and threaded chain link to the bow eye. The chain is through a piece of clear tubing around the winch post so it’s quiet and not wearing on the post.
> I have coiled nylon coated cable with clips for my trailer safety chains


Why the clevis in addition to the threaded link?

edit -- just realized you were probably talking about each end of the chain, not that they were connected together...


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2020)

rcbrower said:


> Don't forget to cross the chains either. When crossed, the trailer tongue will be cradled in them if it becomes disconnected giving you a chance to lessen damage and hazard to those behind you. Uncrossed, the tongue will dig into the road and create havoc.


Yeah, uncrossed you run the risk of the trailer/boat "pole vaulting" in the event of a disconnection. Bad sh.t!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

bryson said:


> Why the clevis in addition to the threaded link?
> 
> edit -- just realized you were probably talking about each end of the chain, not that they were connected together...


Because the threaded link wouldn’t fit through the two links of chain and I needed the extra length so the link would barely go through the bow eye to keep the chain pretty short. I don’t want a foot of slack if somehow my winch strap and both stern Boat Buckles come undone or are forgotten about. I’m pretty sure I could flip my trailer and the boat would stay on it.


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

Have I started the snap shackle/ safety chain trend?!!!! haha 

I love it though.. Unhook winch once you stop on the steepest of ramps and yours ready to rock whenever you pull the chord for the snap shackle. Cant beat it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2020)

mike_parker said:


> Yeah, uncrossed you run the risk of the trailer/boat "pole vaulting" in the event of a disconnection. Bad sh.t!





mike_parker said:


> Yeah, uncrossed you run the risk of the trailer/boat "pole vaulting" in the event of a disconnection. Bad sh.t!


Looks like you were wondering about a different chain. You can file my comment away for future threads!


----------



## T Bone (Jul 24, 2014)

FSUDrew99 said:


> Have I started the snap shackle/ safety chain trend?!!!! haha
> 
> I love it though.. Unhook winch once you stop on the steepest of ramps and yours ready to rock whenever you pull the chord for the snap shackle. Cant beat it.


Not to be dumb, but how do you remove the old hook from the safety chain? I would like to add a snap shackle as a replacement to the standard hook.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

T Bone said:


> Not to be dumb, but how do you remove the old hook from the safety chain? I would like to add a snap shackle as a replacement to the standard hook.


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

T Bone said:


> Not to be dumb, but how do you remove the old hook from the safety chain? I would like to add a snap shackle as a replacement to the standard hook.


I used my angle grinder. Then the new snap shackle has the bolt connection.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

T Bone said:


> Not to be dumb, but how do you remove the old hook from the safety chain? I would like to add a snap shackle as a replacement to the standard hook.


I cut mine off with a portable band saw.


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

The key to the city:


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

bryson said:


> The key to the city:


Might have needed some cheater pipes on the handles for the one I cut off!


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I cut mine off with a portable band saw.


r


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

topnative2 said:


> r


DeWalt


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> DeWalt


tool shaming.....u--u---uu---elitist


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

topnative2 said:


> tool shaming.....u--u---uu---elitist


At least it’s not a battery powered one...
Everything is made overseas now, can’t shame anyone!
My Makita cordless drill and impact are about 7 years old, original batteries and have probably ten million fasteners and holes under their belt and still going strong.


----------



## Marshdweller08 (Aug 1, 2018)

FSUDrew99 said:


> Have I started the snap shackle/ safety chain trend?!!!! haha
> 
> I love it though.. Unhook winch once you stop on the steepest of ramps and yours ready to rock whenever you pull the chord for the snap shackle. Cant beat it.


Can you post a pic of this setup?


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 14, 2016)

Marshdweller08 said:


> Can you post a pic of this setup?


There's a photo he posted on this thread:

https://www.microskiff.com/threads/trailer-bunks-sticking.75916/


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

T Bone said:


> Not to be dumb, but how do you remove the old hook from the safety chain? I would like to add a snap shackle as a replacement to the standard hook.


This is America and you can do what you want but I wouldn't trust one as a failsafe. Are they even meant for that kind of load? I've been using one on my trailer for 3 years and I'm on my third or fourth one. Even the more expensive ones gets all bound up on themselves if the boat comes tight hard on the shackle. I can't imagine one keeping a boat on the trailer in a crash.


----------



## Marshdweller08 (Aug 1, 2018)

not2shabby said:


> There's a photo he posted on this thread:
> 
> https://www.microskiff.com/threads/trailer-bunks-sticking.75916/


Thank you!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

jmrodandgun said:


> This is America and you can do what you want but I wouldn't trust one as a failsafe. Are they even meant for that kind of load? I've been using one on my trailer for 3 years and I'm on my third or fourth one. Even the more expensive ones gets all bound up on themselves if the boat comes tight hard on the shackle. I can't imagine one keeping a boat on the trailer in a crash.


How damn slow do you have to wreck to have any bow eye keep a boat from coming off the trailer? I don’t care if it’s through bolted you might keep the bow eye there but the boat will be somewhere else.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> How damn slow do you have to wreck to have any bow eye keep a boat from coming off the trailer? I don’t care if it’s through bolted you might keep the bow eye there but the boat will be somewhere else.


Maybe. Maybe not. All I know is a snap shackle is not strong enough to hold in an accident. You're welcome to gamble if you like.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

jmrodandgun said:


> Maybe. Maybe not. All I know is a snap shackle is not strong enough to hold in an accident. You're welcome to gamble if you like.


I have a stainless threaded link, I don’t dry launch, just float off after the boat is bumped off.


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

jmrodandgun said:


> Maybe. Maybe not. All I know is a snap shackle is not strong enough to hold in an accident. You're welcome to gamble if you like.


Honestly Im not worried about it as the winch hook and the shackle are both attached to the eye.

I think the snap shackle is rated for 1000lbs or something I cant remember they all have different specs. If I get in that back of a wreck and it breaks through the snap shackle and the winch hook Ill have more to worry about. Besides that it aint going anywhere and my transom is strapped down with boat buckles.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

I'm going to put one on my idiot chain a few links back from the carabiner. I have no intentions of using it as my only means for securing the bow. After I get to backed down the ramp, I disconnect the safety chain carabiner, clip the snap shackle, release the winch strap, and hop on the boat to lower the motor and start it up. Once running and ready, I can easily lean over the bow, give the lanyard a quick tug and off I go without having to do the hold and jump onto a skiff sliding down my trailer maneuver. It only needs to hold the boat from sliding off while on the ramp.


----------

